# Metal steam engine spider



## galglg (May 27, 2013)




----------



## aarggh (May 27, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 27, 2013)

will you make it?

looks steampunk, which i love. in fact, i'm thinking about making a steampunk bike, the fuel tank looking like a boiler.

can we get blueprints?


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 27, 2013)

Fantastic!  Are you going to share your designs?  I'd like to do this too, maybe with a small Stirling if I can get enough power.  I also have CNC equipment if you need a little help.

What's that modeled in?  I'd love to get my hands on your solids.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (May 27, 2013)

cool! i see you use the same engine design on all of your projects. did you make the engine?

it would be so cool to see a little robotic mechanical spider crawling about. 

what if you built in a bump "sensor" that would kick one side into reverse for a moment so it would turn and avoid obstacles?!!


----------



## Train_Fan (May 29, 2013)

An 80' mechanical tarantula it is not, but awesome it is!


----------



## vcutajar (May 29, 2013)

Love it also.  Reminded me of the film "Wild Wild West".

Vince


----------

